# Setback rule



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

For the experts...

What, EXACTLY, is the setback rule regarding running height? i.e. - how much height can you gain per 'x' inches of setback?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No exact measurement RK.
Every hull is different.
Every hull is loaded differently.
That's the reason for jack plates.
They are adjustable in small increments.
Trial and error to find the best setting.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> No exact measurement RK.
> Every hull is different.
> Every hull is loaded differently.
> That's the reason for jack plates.
> ...


I kind of figured as much...

Well...here's what I've got so far:

Straight edge level with bottom of hull (which is obviously flat bottomed) = 2" from bottom of cavitation plate (@ the water intake)

Distance from bottom of cavitation plate to top of water intake = 1 1/8" (distance from bottom of cavitation plate to top of ugly, chewed up prop is the same)

Setback = approximately 4.5"

How does that sound?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> > No exact measurement RK.
> > Every hull is different.
> > Every hull is loaded differently.
> > That's the reason for jack plates.
> ...


Probably 1/2" to 3/4" low from my experience but its conservative.  You would most likely need a stabilizer plate and a heavy cupped 4 blade prop to get it higher.

Just my .00000000000002.5 sense


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > > No exact measurement RK.
> > > Every hull is different.
> > > Every hull is loaded differently.
> > > That's the reason for jack plates.
> ...


So, it should be fine where it is with a stock/OEM prop (11 pitch) and no Permatrim?

Capn' Ron, I'll probably be calling you sometime next week about a new prop! I'll be needing suggestions!


----------

